# not able to add reputation



## mrhnau (May 16, 2007)

Every once in a while I find someone that I can not add reputation to. Not that their reputation has been disabled, but there is no little scale to click on. Why is this? I know the person is active (well, based on last visit time), but I can't add. Any reason for this?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 16, 2007)

the picture is gone?

If you look at other posts on the same page is the picture there for those?  

General rule is clear cookies/cache and reload, that takes care of most problems.


----------



## mrhnau (May 16, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> the picture is gone?
> 
> If you look at other posts on the same page is the picture there for those?
> 
> General rule is clear cookies/cache and reload, that takes care of most problems.


The scales appear for everyone except this individual.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 16, 2007)

Same people consistantly?


----------



## mrhnau (May 16, 2007)

Person. I'll pm the name


----------



## Andrew Green (May 16, 2007)

Problem was discovered through PM's.

For the record if you are seeing this it may because the persons account is closed, or moved to "seeking tranquility".

Once in this state accounts are still active, but the person can no longer post, PM or give or recieve reputation.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 16, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Problem was discovered through PM's.
> 
> For the record if you are seeing this it may because the persons account is closed, or moved to "seeking tranquility".
> 
> Once in this state accounts are still active, but the person can no longer post, PM or give or recieve reputation.


 
I have seen this "seeking tranquility" before... does that mean it is some sort of probation/suspension?? I thought it was just a personal quote or something.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2007)

It's a banned user group, only used in certain special situations.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 16, 2007)

I hope this isn't going to be a *rep*etitive thread like the last one...


----------

